# Who is game for guntersville tonight



## bullardsls1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thinking about going to guntersville and shooting tonight . It's going to be cold  don't no if its worth going . What's your thoughts I bet the water looks like chocolate milk


----------



## BigSwole (Jan 19, 2013)

Cant kill em at home!!


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jan 19, 2013)

I would say wait till next week the water is probably very muddy and high for this time of the year


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 19, 2013)

i like fishing when its a lil high water cath alot of fish in new vegitation . its just 2 cold pluss my regular shooters are out of town next weekend its gonna be on .


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jan 20, 2013)

Well did you go?


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nope everyone was scared of the cold got my main guys for next weekend  should lay the hammer down


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jan 20, 2013)

Take Clete with you soon I need to get him fired up so when I am able he has his boat fixed.


----------



## Hard Core (Jan 21, 2013)

The G was crazy high this weekend. Probably the highest Ive seen the water in 8 yrs. When its up in the boat houses and moving like the hooche it is spooky. The water looked like the Mississippi, nice and brown.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I was gonna go try out the duck ponds they Flood every year  never fished them but thought it would be worth a shot


----------



## GT Whitetail (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll be game by this upcoming wknd if the weather is decent.


----------



## castandblast (Jan 24, 2013)

I just got back from there. The water on the G is still very turbid and the visibility was only a couple of inches, even in the open water. Those deep buffs are going to be hard to see.


----------



## castandblast (Jan 24, 2013)

Buckaholic2000 said:


> Take Clete with you soon I need to get him fired up so when I am able he has his boat fixed.




I need a week of hibernation after duck season ends (this weekend) and I'll be starting to put the old fan and lights back on!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah I got everything ready on the boat and it's killing time  . I got to go cold windy muddy cant kill them on the couch . Got a new bow and new boat neither one has seen any blood


----------



## Ole fla gator (Jan 24, 2013)

I was going to go tonight but might try for mon. Or tues if weather doesn't muck up the water


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jan 25, 2013)

Cast and blast text me if you still have my number


----------

